# Sticky  Cable Manufacturers and Vendors



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

*BELDEN*
www.belden.com
Belden CDT Inc.
7701 Forsyth Boulevard, Suite 800
St. Louis, Missouri 63105 USA 
800-235-3361
314-854-8001 fax
[email protected]

*BLUE JEANS CABLE*
http://bluejeanscable.com
1419 Elliott Ave. W, Suite C
Seattle WA 98119
206-284-2924
206-284-2931 fax
[email protected]

*CABLES FOR LESS*
www.cablesforless.com
11230 N State Rd. 67
Mooresville, IN. 46158
800-273-9556
317-834-4657 fax

*CABLES TO GO*
www.cablestogo.com
1501 Webster Street
Dayton, OH 45404
937-224-8646 
937-496-2666 fax
800-331-2841 

*CANARE CORPORATION OF AMERICA*
www.canare.com
531 Fifth Street Unit A
San Fernando, CA 91340
818-365-2446
818-365-0479 fax

*MOGAMI*
www.mogamicable.com 
Marshall Electronics
1910 E. Maple Ave.
El Segundo, CA 90245
800-800-6608
310-333-0606
310-333-0688 fax

*MONOPRICE*
9477 London Way
Rancho Cucamonga, CA 91730
909-989-6887
909-989-0078 fax

*ORANGE COUNTY SPEAKER*
www.speakerrepair.com
Attn: Service
12141 Mariners Way
Garden Grove CA 92843
800-897-8373
714-554-8520 
714-554-8592 fax
GLS & Neutrik connectors, Speaker Repair, Mic cables, etc


----------

